# Looking for Hoyt provantage 30" draw wheels



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Marcel, you may want to ask in the fingers shooting forum also. 
I've read where some of the guys are still shooting the ProVantage.


----------



## Axe1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks JMoose77, will do!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Were you successful? I may have a spare set of FFE's. I'll look if you still need them.


----------

